#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-28
<hggdh> failed to install/upgrade: write error on stdout: no such file or directory
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: translated; I updated the bug
<hggdh> it is French -- BUGabundo had it right, but answered in Portuguese :-D
<BUGabundo> lol
<hggdh> heh. It *was* fun :-)
<BUGabundo> why ?
<hggdh> poor bcurtiswx was trying to figure out language and translation, you gave him the language in a language he does not speak :-)
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahahahah
<bcurtiswx> haha
<hggdh> sort of convoluted, but cool anyway
<bcurtiswx> I assigned the translations team... they can remove it once its translated
<bcurtiswx> ahh
<bcurtiswx> didn't catch your other msg hggdh
<micahg> is google translate so hard?
<bcurtiswx> nope, i would but im going through a backlog of bugs
<hggdh> for the record -- I saved Daniel's impromptu on Sound bugs/Patching to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-12-27
<nigel_nb> hggdh: are you around?
<nigel_nb> crimsun: pulseaudio using 2.7 GiB of memory is normal?
<toolweb> Hi.. I want to start helping Ubuntu BugSquad... Can someone please help me out mentoring ?
<jmarsden> toolweb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved  is a good place to start
<toolweb> jmarsden: Hi.. I have read the doc actually.. I joined BugSquad @ launchpad and things.. I could really help if someone could show how one is done.. Am not an experienced Ubuntu user myself.
<jmarsden> So you read and understood https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage   ... but still can't figure out how to do... what?  What specifically do you want to do now?
<jmarsden> toolweb: Is there a specific bug you are interested in helping with?  Or a specific package?  What is interesting to you to do next?
<toolweb> Can you show me with this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/500947 .. Or any new bug thats listed? I did read the Wiki and just didnt want to do things unless am sure of it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500947 in brasero "Brasero won't burn Dvd" [Undecided,New]
<jmarsden> OK.  So, what do you think might need doing to this bug?
<jmarsden> toolweb: Can you, for example, confirm it on your own machine?
<toolweb> jmarsden: The bug doesnt happen in my machine..I am able to burn things properly..
<toolweb> jmarsden: The package is also already assigned..
<jmarsden> So... how else might you move this bug along?  Is there information missing from the bug report that would help?
<toolweb> Sorry.. But I dont know.. I could request for some additional info but dont know what..
<jmarsden> Do you think the issue is a hardware problem?  If so, maybe ask the reporter for details of the DVD drive they have and the brand of DVD+R disks they are using?  If you think it is a user doing something odd, perhaps ask them for more details on exactly what they are doing with Brasero to burn the disk?  Lots of options.  If you don't know what the most likely cause is and you can't duplicate the issue, this might not
<jmarsden> be a great bug for you to work on...
<toolweb> mm.. Then can you please take me thru' one actual bug?
<jmarsden> Find one you are familiar with or think you have a chance of duplicating... pick one you like the look of...
<jmarsden> To see "how one is done", just look at any triaged bug and see what the questions and answers were that got it from New to Triaged.
<toolweb> Ok.. Perhaps I will do that and get back later..
<jmarsden> Sure, sounds good.  I can use one I did as an example, but it would probably me more than you can handle right now, I tend to pick bugs I'm interested in ... and I've been using Linux since 1992 :)  That's why I wanted you to pick one...
<toolweb> Ok.. I do have one myself then.. Ubuntu One never worked for me..
<toolweb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/500772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500772 in ubuntuone-client "Ubunte ONe dosnt work" [Undecided,New]
<toolweb> Sorry I am a "fairly" recent user but completely new to contributing..
<jmarsden> OK.  "Doesn't work" is not the most descriptive phrase I could come up with... what exactly happens when you do what using Ubuntu One?  Adding some info about that (I log in to Ubuntu, I click here and there and there and type THIS and click THERE and it ....) might be good.
<jmarsden> Bug reports should include enough info to allow others to reproduce the issue... I can't see easily how to reproduce this bug from that bug report, yet.
<jmarsden> So it looks to me like it needs more info from the reporter about exactly what they did to cause the issue.
<toolweb> I goto Places>Ubuntu One and then Click "Connect" and the button is greyed out saying "Connecting" forever .. I will ask this to the bug desc as I am also affected..
<jmarsden> Good.  Also say that you see this same issue, and include details about your machine (versiobn of Ubuntu, etc).  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Improving
<jmarsden> However, this bug looks like it may be different from just "click on connect and it hangs" -- there are some glib assertion failures in there... are you seeing those?
<toolweb> I am sorry I didnt get 'glib assertion' failures... My system doesn't hang though.. I can even close the window without killing..
<jmarsden> So how sure are you that what you see is the exact *same* bug as stefan reported here?
<jmarsden> If your Ubuntu One failure is different from his, you should open a different bug report about your issue.  Accidentally sticking two different bugs into one bug report is confusing for those who will try to confirm and fix the issue.
<jmarsden> (BTW, based on " I do have one myself then.." I thought you *were* stefan, at first :)
<toolweb> Sorry :) But how do I verfiy If I have those Glib failures?
<jmarsden> Probably you'd want to run the ubuntu-one client program from a shell and see if you get similar output in that shell window.
<toolweb> Hi jmarsden.. I ran both processes and http://pastebin.com/m2ab3d268
<jmarsden> OK... that doesn't look like the stuff in the bug we are looking at, to me.  Looks like the Ubuntu One client expects to use Network manager and for whatever reason is unable to find it to use, on your system.
<jmarsden> So you should probably file a new bug about that (check the list of related bugs in case someone else already filed one that really *is* the same as yours, of course).
<jmarsden> toolweb: BTW I just subscribed to Ubuntu One and logged into it and it "just works" for me.
<jmarsden> So I can't confirm your bug or stefan's bug, at this point.
<toolweb> Ok.. I will search if mine has already been reported.. and I get the purpose of description :)
<jmarsden> Good :)
<toolweb> and er.. How do I delete my comments for stefan's bug (The one I added desc wrongly)
<jmarsden> I'm not sure you can delete comments... I'd just file your new bug, and then add another comment to his saying "I think my issue may be different from this one, so I filed a new bug #12345678"
<toolweb> Okay.. I'll do that..
<emile> how can i find out what the status/release data of a launchpad bug is? (#435352)
<yofel> bug 435352
<nigel_nb> bug 435352
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435352 in linux "regression: uvcvideo module makes "cannot reset port" error on usb with bison webcam (5986:0203): USB and suspend fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435352
<yofel> :D
<nigel_nb> yofel: beat me to it ;)
<emile> yofel: thnx, in the progress it says 'fix commited, fix released' as last entry. What does that mean?
<nigel_nb> emile: it means, its fixed in lucid, probably
<emile> ok, so it wont be released for karmic
<yofel> no, it's fixed on the release notes (someone put a note there)
<emile> that's too bad, but still an answer to the question
<yofel> it's still confirmed in lucid and triaged in karmic
<yofel> emile: see the states on top of the page
<yofel> oh wait, the last it says is fix release on the first 80 comments, the bug has >200 ...
<emile> i find it very confusing. So it wont be solved for karmic because the bug is triaged. The bug is also confirmed for lucid and will hopefully be fixed there. 'fix commited, fix released' has nothing to do with karmic?
<yofel> emile: the bug will definitely not be fixed in karmic as long as it's not fixed in lucid first, and as I understand it's still not clear what exactly is the root of  the issue
<yofel> I haven't read all comments though so I might be wrong here
<yofel> emile: but as long as the karmic task isn't 'Invalid' or "Won't Fix" there is a chance the bug will be fixed in karmic at some point. But I have no idea when that might be
<emile> yofel: ok thanks for clearifying. Funny thing it worked very well in Jaunty. Every kernel update (i think it's a kernel issue) i just check if it works again ;p
<yofel> emile: since the bug is against 'linux' it IS a kernel regression, so you're right there
<fabio_> hi, any can reproduce this bug, I need the empathy debug package but in karmic repository debug the package is broken, the link is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=605519
<ubot4> Gnome bug 605519 in Chat "dragging a conversation tab onto another crashes empathy" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<fabio_> I need the stacktrace
<fabio_> empathy-dbgsym: Depends: empathy (= 2.28.1-1ubuntu1) but 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<fabio_> E: Broken packages
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Sorry to bother you, been a long time, but I think I'm experiencing am important bug and nobody's able to help me on #ubuntu. I updated Karmic yesterday and now my left click is almost dead...
<micahg> _Narc_: are you sure it's not your mouse?
<_Narc_> micahg: Oh, no, I'm sure, it works on Windows, and I never had anyproblem with it. Thanks for answering me, I know it's not an help channel but it's pretty crippling. Xev doesn't register anyevent, I disabled compiz effects and gnome-do, I don't know what to do
<micahg> _Narc_: maybe ask in #ubuntu-x
<_Narc_> micahg: Ok, I will.
<_Narc_> micahg: Well, they're silent :/ Thanks for your help anyway, I'll stick with keyboard shortcuts for a while. Weblinks are a sore though.
<_Narc_> Should I submit this under X or "Ubuntu" ?
<micahg> _Narc_: ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<_Narc_> Thanks
<micahg> _Narc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HalBreaksKeyboardAndMouse
<_Narc_> micahg: Well, looks like it's not HAL, since my cursor is moving and left click works on a few buttons i.e gnome panel. Seems to happen after launching FF though. Thanks, I'm reading it now.
<micahg> _Narc_: there's a whole X troubleshooting session
<micahg> *section
<_Narc_> micahg: I see, I'll read it too
<cjohnston> bug 501157 - sounds like since the wife is having the problem on a mac with safari its invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501157 in firefox-3.5 "Can log in to site, but when trying to click to next page, loading never finishes. My wife has similar problem with Mac/Safari." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501157
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 501051
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501051 in atomicparsley "Newer fork of upstream source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501051
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-29
<micahg> cjohnston: just because a bug also occurs on another OS doesn't make it invalid
<micahg> cjohnston: wishlist done
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 501150
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501150 in xterm "Merge xterm 251-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501150
<jibel> cjohnston, bug 501150 is a merge request.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501150 in xterm "Merge xterm 251-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501150
<jibel> cjohnston, you'd better leave them alone unless you know what you're doing.
<jibel> cjohnston, you can find information about those special report at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<anon^_^> anyone familiar with Ubuntu bug squad member afflux?
<anon^_^> trying to reach him, but doesn't appear he's been active since Jan, 2009
 * anon^_^ listens for crickets chirping
<Yos> resuming from hibernate <-- what package would that come under?
<qense> Is it up to the application to fill the bookmark list of GtkFileChooser? And wasn't there a new feature in Qt/KDE applications that makes them use the GtkFileChooser dialogue when GNOME is running?
<PrototypeX29A> hi, i would like to file a bug report for the user manager in the adminstration-menu, but i do not know the name of the package
<PrototypeX29A> cu
<cyan-spam> hello all. got a question about policy here
<hggdh> cyan-spam: please ask
<cyan-spam> i'm experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/474990 and am working on debugging it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 474990 in linux "[Hewlett-Packard Presario R4000 (PX353UA#ABA)] suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyan-spam> i'm not the original reporter, but am pretty sure the guy has the same issue as me. am i free to muck around with the report (eg, change the package)?
<cyan-spam> or should i file a different report?
<hggdh> well
<hggdh> if your hardware is *exactly* the same as the reporter, then you could use this bug
<hggdh> otherwise, better to open a new bug
<hggdh> BTW, why would you change the package? If it is a suspend/resume issue, it is the kernel
<cyan-spam> i think it's actually a bug in an x driver
<cyan-spam> i can't reproduce using pm-suspend from a VT
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> hum
<cyan-spam> and i can also reproduce same hang just by switching VTs
<cyan-spam> though less often
<hggdh> then I think it might be a better idea, really, to open a new bug -- and reference this one -- under X
<cyan-spam> ok sounds good. thank you!
<hggdh> cyan-spam: welcome, and thank you for heping
<cyan-spam> hggdh: sure thing. by the way, do you know the recommended way of generating an xorg.conf these days? so i can play around with different drivers?
<hggdh> cyan-spam: at least for me, I can look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and get the default config from there (it is printed out in the log)
<hggdh> then just create /etc/X11/xorg.conf based on the default, and adjust as needed
<hggdh> this is what I did right now, on Lucid, to get X working again
<hggdh> (bloody ATI driver is segv-ing)
<hggdh> btw, time to find out if it is a known issue
<cyan-spam> hggdh: ok, found it. thanks again
<cyan-spam> i wish there was a bit more documentation on how xorg config works these days. i find the wiki pages are all mixed up about it
<hggdh> it is changing a lot, lately... volunteers are welcome to update the docs ;-)
<cyan-spam> hehe
<cyan-spam> too bad volunteers need to know the information first!
<hggdh> heh
<slacker_nl> hello
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<slacker_nl> have a problem on jaunty, bugs 384550/350562 are fix released but not for Jaunty, I still have the bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384550 in gdesklets "[jaunty] gdesklets should depend on python2.5 - fails to start with Could not launch 'gDesklets'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384550
<slacker_nl> do i reopen them?
<hggdh> slacker_nl: you can nominate it for Jaunty
<slacker_nl> hggdh: k
<PrototypeX29A> is there a specified behaviour for users-admin?
<PrototypeX29A> i don't think it is behaving correctly
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: please explain
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: my standard-user is not shown, and it definetely exists as i can log in
<PrototypeX29A> so i am assuming, there is an error, but i can't be sure as there is no specification for the behaviour of "users-admin"
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: and for sure users-admin does not usually list all existing users in /etc/shadow
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: what version of Ubuntu? Here I can see my account on users-admin
<PrototypeX29A> it is Karmic, but i don't have this problem with all my 9.10s only with this one
<PrototypeX29A> so there are two possibilities a) it's a bug,  b) my system is messed up
<hggdh> I personally tend to (b) ;-)
<hggdh> try creating a new account, for tests, and then login to it, and try there
<PrototypeX29A> i would tend to (b) to, but i cannot say it for sure, as these are not distinguishable without a spec :)
<hggdh> users-admin should, by default, show all user accounts
<hggdh> but, no system ones. You would have to change a setting on gconf to get the system accounts
<PrototypeX29A> there are a lot of users, which are not really meant to login an, like, gdm, uucp, haldeamon etc.
<PrototypeX29A> gconf?
<hggdh> these are the system users
<PrototypeX29A> is it possible users-admin mistakes my account for a system account?
<hggdh> might, if your account id is less than 1000
<hggdh> which would mean you created it manually
<PrototypeX29A> no, i did not
<hggdh> but, on a terminal, run 'id' -- this will print out the user, ids, and groups
<PrototypeX29A> it's 1000
<hggdh> so it should be shown
<PrototypeX29A> then i will consider it a bug :)
<PrototypeX29A> which package does it belong to
<PrototypeX29A> can't find a package for users-admin
<hggdh> gnome-system-tools
<hggdh> (dpkg -L users-admin will show the package)
<PrototypeX29A> it does not recognize -L as a parameter
<hggdh> darn, typo... it is -S
<PrototypeX29A> will every user get its own group?
<PrototypeX29A> i tried to add a user "gast" and got the errp
<PrototypeX29A> error group "gast" already exists
<hggdh> yes, every new user will have a group with the same name
<PrototypeX29A> if i add a new user it will appear in /etc/shadows but not in the users-admin list
<PrototypeX29A> only "root"
<PrototypeX29A> but this problem will not be reproduceable
<hggdh> did you try to login under a brand new userid?
<PrototypeX29A> and then?
<PrototypeX29A> i can login as the new user, but it is not shown as an option in the login-menu
<hggdh> then try to run users-admin
<PrototypeX29A> the same effect
<PrototypeX29A> i only can see the root
<hggdh> un users-admin?
<hggdh> s/un/on/
<PrototypeX29A> yes
<PrototypeX29A> in /etc/password i can see all users
<PrototypeX29A> passwd
<PrototypeX29A> does users-admin use /etc/passwd as base for its representation?
<hggdh> I have not looked at the code, but I would expect /etc/passwd would be used somewhere along the search
<PrototypeX29A> i would not know where else it could search
<hggdh> open a bug, and we will see what happens
<PrototypeX29A> it will stay unconfirmed forever, i guess :)
<hggdh> who knows? ;-) but give me the bug #
<PrototypeX29A> lp #501421
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501421 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Users-admin will does not show any users except 'root'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501421
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: let's see what happens, but I will give it a try
<PrototypeX29A> how? :)
<hggdh> look at the code, and try to imagine what might have gone wrong. But root should not be shown...
<PrototypeX29A> so then there is a related bug
<PrototypeX29A> i will try to upload  /etc/passwd
<micahg> should the bug be private then?
<PrototypeX29A> i don't think this is a security thread, is it?
<PrototypeX29A> as the password information is stored in /etc/shadows
<hggdh> not really a security threat, more a potential privacy issue
<PrototypeX29A> i would not use twitter, if i cared for that stuff :)
<hggdh> if this was to be a server, with multiple users, I would worry a bit more. But for a personal system, not much is gained, apart from the user name
<Prototyp1X29A> re
<MTecknology> I can't install chromium-browser :S it says no candidate version found for chromium-browser
<MTecknology> !info chromium-browser
<ubot4> MTecknology: Package chromium-browser does not exist in karmic
<MTecknology> :S ... it shows up in aptitude search chromium-browser
<micahg> MTecknology: it's not in the distro, it's from a PPA
<MTecknology> micahg: I'm wondering why aot thinks it's available..
<micahg> aot?
<micahg> apt?
<MTecknology> apt*
<MTecknology> c   chromium-browser                      - Chromium browser
<micahg> MTecknology: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<MTecknology>   Installed: (none)  Candidate: (none)  Version table:     4.0.222.3~svn20091009r28536-0ubuntu1~ucd1 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<micahg> MTecknology: it was probably installed at some point and maybe the PPa was disabled
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> thanks
<micahg> MTecknology: do you need the link to the PPA?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> I'm installing now
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: looks the tool uses its own profile data in /etc/gnome-system-tools/users/profile
<Prototyp1X29A> profiles
<Prototyp1X29A> hmm no, this is something else. I was suspecting redundant data
<slacker_nl> when you supply a debdif to a bug report then one would subscribe $someone@u.c ?
<micahg> slacker_nl: depends what you are trying to do
<slacker_nl> micahg: created a debdiff for ajaunty package to close 2 bugs
<micahg> slacker_nl: if it's an SRU, then you need to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<slacker_nl> lemme have a lok, thnx
<slacker_nl> look
<slacker_nl> i think it is sru
<micahg> slacker_nl: an update to an existing release is an SRU :)
<slacker_nl> added ubuntu-sru
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: these are the default for an adminstrator, Desktop user and common users (which you can set on the users-admin)
<micahg> slacker_nl: do you have a test case in the description?
<slacker_nl> micahg: by test case you mean?
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: yes, i could not find the part where the actual configs are read
<slacker_nl> i've changed a dependency because it doesn't start without it
<micahg> slacker_nl: steps for the QA team to verify your patch fixes the issue in teh specified version
<slacker_nl> and it builds on my box...
<slacker_nl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/350562
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 350562 in gdesklets "gdesklets requires python2.5 without package dependency" [Undecided,Fix released]
<slacker_nl> that's the one
<slacker_nl> micahg: ^^
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: src/users/users-tool.c ?
<micahg> slacker_nl: I think that's ok
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: oobs_users_config_get()?
<hggdh> slacker_nl: just a question -- did you verify it to build correctly? Note that simply building on your machine is *not* enough
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: yes, thereabout
<hggdh> slacker_nl: because you may have changed dependencies, and you have them all installed
<slacker_nl> hggdh: like in a PPA? negative
<slacker_nl> hggdh: the build depends were correct, but the normal depends were not
<hggdh> slacker_nl: (1) yes, like a PPA, or a pbuilder; (2) ah, so you just changed the run-time depends?
<micahg> slacker_nl: actually, SRU usually likes explicit test case, so maybe make a before and after in the description
<slacker_nl> hggdh: ahh, k, I could do a pbuilder build and/or ppa if they want me too, and yes, it had a dependency for python (which is 2.6 on jaunty) and not 2.5, so i changed python to python2.5
<micahg> hggdh: if nothing in the build was changed, then it just needs to be test installed on a stock jaunty system
<hggdh> micahg: yes, I agree
<slacker_nl> it happens that I have stock jaunty ;)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> slacker_nl: BTW, thank you for working on this
<slacker_nl> np
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: the other bug you referred to (root being shown) is at get_users_tool_contructor()
<porthose> slacker_nl, you may want to try something like python (>=2.5), just an idea :)
<slacker_nl> porthose: no, since 2.6 won't work
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: yes, but is root shown at every instance, or only sometimes at some systems?
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: i am not sure whether it is a real bug or just a feature wish
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: right now, it is always shown. I do not know if this was the intention, but the code implements a gconf key for it (showroot), which is not yet created
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: i am trying to do a command-line listing tool which uses the oobs-library, to isolate the bug
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: cool. Please update the bug as needed. It still sounds like something in your setup got mangled, though
<Prototyp1X29A> yes, but it would help to know what :)
<Prototyp1X29A> i am under the impression, that only the /etc/passwd should be used as reference for the listing
<slacker_nl> hggdh/micahg: so no extra stuff for sru, leave it as is? or...
<hggdh> slacker_nl: I think this is good enough
<slacker_nl> hggdh: k
<slacker_nl> thnx for the help
<slacker_nl> gn all
<hggdh> gn, slacker_nl
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: the showroot part is fixed on GIT, and should land on Lucid on next update
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: just got an update, that my bug is a duplicate
<Prototyp1X29A> lp #210710
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 210710 in gnome-system-tools "System > Admin > Users and Groups: only root available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210710
<hggdh> yes, Milan is usually very responsive
<hggdh> run the checks he is asking for, please, this will help
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: BTW, please answer on 210710
<AntonyS> can I set bug 500487 to confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500487 in gnome-applets "[lucid] volume icon twice in systray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500487
<hggdh> AntonyS: if you see the same, yes. Also add a comment about that
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: yes i am prepario
<Prototyp1X29A> preparing a new report right now
<AntonyS> I haven't, but there are screenshots and one other person responded to say they had
<hggdh> AntonyS: then please state you are confirming based on the other user's input
<Prototyp1X29A> hggdh: seems there were bogus entries in /etc/login.defs
<Prototyp1X29A> thanks for your help, it's working now
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: did you add a comment on the bug about that?
<Prototyp1X29A> sure, it is all documented
<hggdh> Prototyp1X29A: thank you
<EagleSn> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-30
<slacker_nl> morning all
<micahg> hi sl
<micahg> oops
<micahg> hi slacker_nl
<slacker_nl> hello micahg
<slacker_nl> micahg: where are you from .be or .de?
<slacker_nl> uhh
<micahg> .us :)
<slacker_nl> ahh
<slacker_nl> your last name sounds dutch
<Yos> nigel_nb, ping
<nigel_nb> yes Yos
<Yos> Someone with low-graphics problem, what logs should they include in their bug report?
<nigel_nb> just ask for "apport-collect BUGNUMBER"
<nigel_nb> Yos: against what package is the bug reported against?
<Yos> They have it in linux ubuntu
<nigel_nb> bug number?
<Yos> Intersesting, how does "apport-collect BUGNUMBER" work?
<Yos> one sec
<Yos> 501599
<nigel_nb> bug 501599
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501599 in linux "Ubuntu 9.10: "Ubuntu in running in low-graphics mode" (EEE PC 1101HA)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501599
<Yos> Yep, that's it
<Yos> I marked it as incomplete until more info is provided to confirm it
<nigel_nb> Yos: first, you need to change the package to xorg
<Yos> Ok
<Yos> Done
<nigel_nb> now, ask user to run "apport-collect 501599" in terminal so that the required information can be attached
<Yos> Will it be attached automatically to the bug ?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> Xorg has an apport hook, it will collect all the logs and information attached
<nigel_nb> automatically :)
<Yos> Cool
<Yos> Nice trick :D
<nigel_nb> hehe
<Yos> I hope it doesn't make a difference that I used x instead of X in the package name
<nigel_nb> Yos: Nope
<nigel_nb> it doesn't
<^arky^> hi
<cjohnston> hi ^arky^
<slacker_nl> is there a section to report bugs on ubuntu's wiki?
<slacker_nl> s/in/for/
<micahg> slacker_nl: the ML
<slacker_nl> ML?
<micahg> slacker_nl: mailing list
<slacker_nl> ahh
<\vish> slacker_nl: you could just correct the wiki , right?
<micahg> \vish: depends if it's a controversial thing
<\vish> hmm... we certainly wouldnt want to do that  :)
<hggdh> <yawn/>
<cjohnston> hggdh: agreed
<hggdh> :-)
<cjohnston> how goes hggdh?
<hggdh> life goes on, with little regard to us ;-)
<hggdh> which is to say -- life is good (beats being dead)
<cjohnston> true
<matti> ;]
<cjohnston> hey matti
<matti> Hi cjohnston ;]
<yofel> bug 462895 Low/Triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462895 in python-qt4 "python-qt4-doc examples do not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462895
<yofel> and bug 381409 would be whishlist I think
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381409 in python-qt4 "python-qt4 depends on phonon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381409
<micahg> yofel: wishlist done
<micahg> yofel: Low/Triaged done
<yofel> thx :)
<jibel> hi, anyone with knowledge of install-info could take a look at bug 295542 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 295542 in texinfo "Texlive2008 install-info conflicts with system's version of install-info" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295542
<jibel> shouldn't have this been fixed with the transition to gnu's i-i in 9.10 ?
<hggdh> jibel: I do not understand -- the reporter is using an unpackaged install-info
<hggdh> so there could be problems, as far as I can understand
<jibel> hggdh, sure this is an unpackaged version, and I was about to simply close it.
<jibel> hggdh, but I've seen this many times when processing install failure reports.
<jibel> Is there a place in the wiki to document this kind of issue ?
<hggdh> for install-info, I do not know of any
<hggdh> but if this has been happening, it might be a good idea to add an entry somewhere
<jibel> I've created the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApportPackage with general install issues.
<jibel> Do you think it's worth adding another one with known installation issues but for specific packages ?
<hggdh> jibel: wouldn't it be better to rename the page to something else (like DebuggingUpdatesIssues)?
<hggdh> otherwise THANK YOU! ;-)
<hggdh> reason is the pages does not really deal with apport, but with install/update of packages
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo
<jibel> hggdh, will rename, and merge the 'How to triage' section of DebuggingUpdateManager, I'll see with bdmurray when he's back.
<jibel> Finally I will create another page with known installation issues, otherwise there will be to much content.
<jibel> s/to/too/
<hggdh> jibel: thank you
<jibel> hggdh, thank you too
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-31
<Troutfool1> quit
<Troutfool1> bye
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: you can join this now: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  reading..
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I followed all the steps.  I guess in order to join I just need to contact my mentor?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: that team, there are no restrictions
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  so just email the mailing list and request to join?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: that's for bug control
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: the link I gave you was for bugsquad
<micahg> which basically is you're helping out with bugs
<micahg> no strings attached
<micahg> there's another group for mentoring
<micahg> and another group for bugcontrol
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  okay.. joined..
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: "You have successfully joined Ubuntu BugSquad."
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: great, that flags you as bugsquad for people with the greasemonkey extension
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  now I can officially screw up bug reports :-)
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  hehehehe..  thank you for your help!   sorry for screwing up that bug report and thanks for getting it fixed.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: no, now we know that you're trying to triage and we know you want help :)
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I did have one question that I cannot find anywhere in the documentation... How do you tell the difference between a bug and a support request?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: no easy way
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: bug is program is doing something it shouldn't/needs to do something (wishlist)
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: support request is how to use this feature in a program
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I was hoping that particular topic was covered somewhere.   I was trying to help someone in a bug report a while back (can't remember where) and someone came along and said something not-so-nice about clogging up his mailing list with a support question but it was not clear to me that it was actually a support question or trying to isolate a possible bug.
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: well..  I guess that is something I will learn as I go..
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  okay.. the wife is screaming about the cat got out.. i have to go.   thank you for all your help!
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: np, come back with any questions any time
<cyan-spam> hi all. i'm working on some cleanups for <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage>, and i have a question about the package for sound bugs. does anyone know what the right procedure is? the wiki is confusing about whether it should be linux or alsa-base
<micahg> cyan-spam: hmm
<micahg> cyan-spam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cyan-spam> micahg: yeah, skimmed that too. at the top it says linux but later it says alsa-base!
<cyan-spam> maybe just follow "In other words, if in doubt, the bug should be filed against linux and have the ubuntu-audio team subscribed to the bug report." as a default case?
<micahg> cyan-spam: alsa-base collects the proper info about the sound system, but the bug should be assigned to linux
<cyan-spam> micahg: hmm. so what does that mean :)
<micahg> cyan-spam: top of that page says where to assign
<cyan-spam> maybe we need an audio symptom like storage
<micahg> micahg: if info is needed to collect, apport-collect -p alsa-base BUGNUMBER
<micahg> cyan-spam: maybe
<cyan-spam> micahg: so you think alsa-base? i think i agree, though that goes against the words in bold italic
<micahg> cyan-spam: no, linux
<cyan-spam> micahg: oh, ok
<micahg> cyan-spam: if info is needed, use alsa-base for collect
<micahg> but the package is linux unless the conditions at the top of the wiki page are met
<cyan-spam> micahg: ah. so a reporter should use ubuntu-bug alsa-base, but then manually assign to linux?
<micahg> cyan-spam: a reporter shouldn't move it, the triager should based on the top of the wiki pafe
<micahg> *page
<cyan-spam> micahg: oh this is confusing. :) the wiki page is used both for reporting and triaging so i'm trying to bias it a bit towards reporters (since probably triagers will need less hand-holding)
<cyan-spam> and don't worry, i'll send a draft on the mailing list before i submit the changes
<micahg> cyan-spam: that's probably why there's no header for Notes for triagers
<cyan-spam> micahg: sorry?
<micahg> the user should just use ubuntu-bug alsa-base and wait for someone to handle it
<cyan-spam> micahg: ok, i'm down with that. thank you!
<micahg> cyan-spam: np
<cyan-spam> ok. i have sent my draft out on the mailing list. if any of you can check it out, i would really appreciate it. :)
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> reminds me
<micahg> I should edit the Firefox section :)
<cyan-spam> hehe
<micahg> fixed
<cyan-spam> alright i'm out for the night. see ya'll.
<micahg> mr_pouit: around?
<micahg> mr_pouit: bug 494360 works fine with Human icon set, has an issue with Elementary Xubuntu icon set, but I guess that can be a different bug...so I guess SRU can go through
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494360 in xfce4-power-manager "battery notification lacks an icon in karmic/lucid" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494360
<TheEpitome> anyone having the flash video flicker issue that got introduced in karmic?
<TheEpitome> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/484976
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484976 in firefox-3.5 "Flickering on sites with Flash video + Flash buttons" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> TheEpitome: well, flash isn't the only thing, it could be X
<TheEpitome> good point
<TheEpitome> maybe i will check the xorg bug lists...
<micahg> TheEpitome: can you try some of these things: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Other#Problem%20manifests%20itself%20during%20video%20playback
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: Can you try flash in Opera since another commenter says there is no flickering there?
<TheEpitome> ok i will check that now
<TheEpitome> Interesting, it does not happen in opera, i wonder if it even uses the same plugin...
<TheEpitome> Jordan_U: Firefox reports its flash plugin is npwrapper.libflashplayer.so while opera reports it as /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<TheEpitome> i assume they are the same but i'm not sure how the npwrapper works to find out
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: nspluginwrapper allows you to use 32 bit plugins from 64 bit firefox
<TheEpitome> ok i was wondering if ubuntu was gonna go that route a couple years ago
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: There is also a beta 64 bit flash plugin available
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: But since this also happens in 32 bit I'm not sure if any of that is relevant
<TheEpitome> i dont have any direct evidence of this but it "feels" like its the web rendering engine that is not taking the various flash elements on the page and letting them work together properly.  it is not an issue if there is only one flash element, such as a full screen video
<synthercat> Hellow and have an awsome 2010 all!
<synthercat> May I address an issue I am having here? Since upgrating to 9.04 AND then later 9.10 ubuntu grub and ubuntu do not seem to "see" my windows hard disk (it shows as empty)
<synthercat> I was able to tweak a bit with the 9.04 grub and make it load at least (but it was still not visible once ubuntu was loaded) 9.10 seems to run on a different grub setup and... I can't work it out.
<micahg> hi mr_pouit
<MTecknology> If you guys want to have a little fun for newyears; there's ##ubuntu-newyears
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-01
<\vish> could someone close the upstream FUSA bug task ? Bug #367626
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367626 in indicator-session "Hibernate does not ask for time-out confirmation" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367626
<\vish> anyone to change status for Bug #412559 > triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412559 in gnome-disk-utility "Does not have "Help" documentation" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412559
<crimsun> 412559 done
<\vish> thanks
<shylent> hello, I am looking at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/426023. What is the "loopback = yes" hint, that the answer talks about? Does anyone know?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426023 in linux "ubuntu-bug alsa-base No analog loopback on HD Audio in Karmic 2.6.31-rc8" [Undecided,Invalid]
<slacker_nl> hello to all, i have an issue with my keyboard on KDE, does anyone know which package I should file the bug against? kde-base?
<Yos> If a piece of hardware is malfunctioning, typically the problem package is [[#kernel%20package|the kernel]].
<slacker_nl> my hardware is working with fvwm :)
<Yos> I don't know a thing, haha.  Just quoted from the email I got this morning: Re: FindRightPackage improvements
<slacker_nl> ahh, k
<Yos> You get that email...it's a good read
<slacker_nl> which maillinglist?
<Yos> The bugsquad ML
<slacker_nl> ubuntu-bugs?
<Yos> ubuntu-bugsquad-bounces
<slacker_nl> not subscribed to that one
<Yos> soz, ubuntu-bugsquad
<qense> hggdh: The BugSquad/Mentors page says we should send updates about our students' process to the bugsquad-mentorship maillist every month, but there is no maillist yet. Shall I create one for the team at LP?
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<hggdh> boas
<BUGabundo> ola Carlos
<RoyK> hi all. I have a problem with my wlan driver, it seems to hang from time to time. see http://pastebin.com/m559371c5 - how can I report this the best way?
<BUGabundo> RoyK: drivers are usually kernel bugs
<RoyK> well, yes, but what is the name of the "package", just kernel?
<jmarsden> RoyK: Info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager  may be helpful
<RoyK> this error looks _very_ like the new 802.11 stack
<RoyK> jmarsden: see the link above - it's not the network manager
<cyan-spam> RoyK: on recent versions of ubuntu, kernel is the package "linux"
<cyan-spam> RoyK: so use "ubuntu-bug linux" probably
<RoyK> hm. doesn't look good. seems ubuntu-bug takes _current_ logs, not kern.log.1
<cyan-spam> well, you can always upload logs after reporting
<cyan-spam> as long as you're reporting on the same computer, using ubuntu-bug will attach valuable info
<RoyK> I'll try
<jmarsden> RoyK: There is a bunch of info on collecting info, including driver logs, in that wiki page... did you read it, or just grumble because it has Network manager in its name?
<RoyK> jmarsden: I read it, and it seems to me the kernel log looks quite clear.
<RoyK> lol - that is, if the system stays online until I can submit the fucking report
<jmarsden> RoyK: OK, if you are sure it is a kernel bug, and you are sure enabling driver debug logging won't provide any further useful info, cool, report the bug against the kernel
<RoyK> jmarsden: I'm positive - I think 15 years of *nix work have tought me one or two things - 'cept this POS laptop won't stay online long enough to allow me to report the fscking bug
<jmarsden> RoyK: 25 years here... might be faster to find a wired connection than to repeat the bug reporting process multiple times over a flaky wireless one?
<RoyK> yeah
<RoyK> I'm on my mac here
<RoyK> I'll report it manually, I guess
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> might be this one http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1896576.html
<RoyK> nah
<RoyK> this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/471163
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 471163 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-14 report error in eth9x module" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cyan-spam> RoyK: you might find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20when%20off-line useful
<RoyK> looks like apport-collect might work
 * RoyK holds his breath
<RoyK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/471163 <-- updated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 471163 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-14 report error in eth9x module" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-02
<awardle> How do you run Xorg without xorg.conf?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> you create one?
<jmarsden> The same way you run it without one.  It autodetects what it needs...
<awardle> So should I tell the person just to remove their xorg.conf then?
<jmarsden> awardle: Unless they have a system that needs one...
<jmarsden> awardle: You have not given the channel enough context to really answer that question... what is wrong with the setup "the person" has right now?
<LimCore> happy, less full of bugs, 2010 \o/
<cyan-spam> hey all, trying to triage a bug here and i think i need someone more experienced to help me out :)
<yofel> cyan-spam: if you need help please always post the bug number as 'bug XXX' so that we can help you
<yofel> if you have a general question then just fire away, someone will answer when they see the question
<yofel> and know the answer ;)
<cyan-spam> yofel: ok, thanks. the bug is <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/501744>. i tried my best when i got no response.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501744 in ubuntu "crashed entire gui while in fullscreen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yofel> cyan-spam: just bug 501744 is enough, we have a great bot in here ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501744 in ubuntu "crashed entire gui while in fullscreen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501744
<cyan-spam> yofel: well, it was easier to copy the URL for me. :) if you have a better response, please take over. not sure what the right procedure is here
<yofel> hm, I'm not the best person to ask about when it comes to X related bugs...
<yofel> someone else should look at this too, but IMHO you did the right thing so far
<cyan-spam> thanks
<cyan-spam> night all
<\vish> could someone kick start/re-start the 5-a-day bot :(
<\vish> bdmurray: ?
<RoyK> hi all
<RoyK> how long does it usually take from a bug is reported till it's fixed? weeks? months? #471163 puts a limit on the usability on this laptop...
<nigel_nb> bug 471163
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 471163 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-14 report error in eth9x module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471163
<RoyK> I think I've reported the necessary stuff
<RoyK> if not, please tell
<nigel_nb> checking
<nigel_nb> RoyK: what exactly is the issue?
<nigel_nb> you cant use your wireless?
<RoyK> nigel_nb: I get a kernel bug/crash and after that the wlan is dead
<nigel_nb> okay, all required info is attached
<nigel_nb> I'll mark it as confirmed
<RoyK> thanks
<nigel_nb> it was a one-time situation or happens every time?
<RoyK> it happens every now and then
<RoyK> it took for ever to upgrade to -16 - I had to go through 5-6 reboots to download it all
<nigel_nb> RoyK: marked as confirmed
<RoyK> danke
<Yos> nigel_nb, ping
<nigel_nb> Yos: yes
<Yos> Hey, how is the best way to find a duplicate?
<nigel_nb> Yos: google ;)
<Yos> There is a report of a bug now that I know is a duplicate of a bug reported earlier
<nigel_nb> it may or may not have been filed under proper package
<nigel_nb> gimme current bug number
<Yos> 502265
<nigel_nb> bug 502265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502265 in alsa-driver "audio muted on boot sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502265
<Yos> I changed the package to alsa
<nigel_nb> Yos: good, now the audio team is subscribed
<Yos> So I should just let them deal with it now?
<nigel_nb> they would deal with it, but lets find the dup
<nigel_nb> already daniel is overworked, we'll take some work off his head
<nigel_nb> is it bug 453776
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453776 in ubuntu "volume muted after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453776
<Yos> I found it YaY
<Yos> 352732
<yofel> bug 352732
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 352732 in alsa-utils "[jaunty,karmic] Sound muted after boot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352732
<Yos> Others were also reported as a duplicate of it
<nigel_nb> ah
<Yos> in google, I added 'site:launchpad.net' so that it only searched launchpad
<nigel_nb> Yos: thats wat we all do
<nigel_nb> launchpad search obviously kinda sucks
<Yos> Like ubuntuforums
<nigel_nb> I'm not that active on forums, I live on LP and IRC ;)
<Yos> I'm still trying to find my way around on LP
<Yos> Just another '?', when I report a duplicate, should I leave a comment telling the reporter that I have done so and direct them to the new location?
<nigel_nb> Yos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<nigel_nb> Yos: Ideally, before you link as duplicate you need to give standard response for duplicate
<nigel_nb> then mark as duplicate
<Yos> oops, now I know
<nigel_nb> Yos: but if you've already marked, dont add the comment because everyone else on the original bug would get a copy, would create unnecessary noise on mails
<Yos> gotcha
<Yos> Thanks again :)
<nigel_nb> no problem :)
 * WeatherGod waves
 * nigel_nb waves back to WeatherGod
<WeatherGod> good to be back
<WeatherGod> gotta long backlog of bug reports to answer
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> me too back after some time today
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb: have a good holiday?
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: not bad, I had work.  too much work actually
<WeatherGod> ah
<WeatherGod> anything interesting happen with Ubuntu in the past couple of weeks?
<nigel_nb> nothing much
<WeatherGod> oh, btw, to whoever did the update to the lp plugin for firefox, I really love the new feature of coloring the OP's replies
<WeatherGod> it makes it easier to spot when someone else hijacks a bug report
<nigel_nb> is there an lp plugin, i didn't know
<WeatherGod> yeah... let me find the name
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb: firefox-lp-improvements
<WeatherGod> it is a PPA
<nigel_nb> ah
<WeatherGod> there is also firefox-launchpad-plugin, but I haven't noticed it doing anything, I don't think
<WeatherGod> firefox-lp-improvements modifies your bug report pages so that you can see the karma of each user that replies
<WeatherGod> which is really nice in determining the level of expertise someone has in their comments
<WeatherGod> it also shows little icons for which projects they are involved in next to their username
<WeatherGod> so you can see if another bug triager has already taken control of a report
<WeatherGod> or a ubuntu developer...
<nigel_nb> how do I install it?
<WeatherGod> you go to it's PPA page and add its debsrc entries to your sources list
<WeatherGod> then you can install the package
<nigel_nb> lemme try out
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm trying to submit a suspend / resume bug, and I am following the page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend. I get to the part where it says 'hash matches /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/drivers/base/power/main.c:430', but I don't get any 'hash matches device i2c-9191' type of line. I am doing this on 10.04. What shoul I do/try next?
<SoftwareExplorer> link to pastebin of dmesg.txt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/350491/
<WeatherGod> SoftwareExplorer: I am taking a look, give me a second to catch up
<SoftwareExplorer> WeatherGod: Ok, thanks.
<Yos> If you are unsure which package is causing the problem, a safe bet is the kernel, ''but make the bug title includes "suspend" or "hibernate"''  Ok, so how does one file a bug against 'The kernel'?
<yofel> Yos: ubuntu-bug linux
<WeatherGod> SoftwareExplorer: I would agree to file this one against the kernel...
<Yos> ty yofel
<WeatherGod> according to your dmesg output, it does not indicate any particular driver module to be the culprit
<yofel> afaik almost all suspend/resume bugs are kernel issues
<WeatherGod> oh, shoot
<WeatherGod> SoftwareExplorer: your issue is Suspend/Resume from DISK, not RAM
<WeatherGod> at least, that is what your dmesg says
<Yos> yofel Too many matches. Please try to narrow your search.  I'm trying to assign a bug to the kernel ???
<WeatherGod> Yos, yeah, that's annoying...
<Yos> Is it just 'ubuntu
<yofel> Yos: a) which bug? b) what are you searching for
<Yos> one sec
<SoftwareExplorer> WeatherGod: Ok. I started the suspend with sync; echo 1 > /sys/power/pm_trace; pm-suspend, Is that a hibernate command?
<Yos> bug 502376
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502376 in ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra doesn't resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502376
<yofel> Yos: put 'linux' into the package field
<Yos> ok
<yofel> thats the name of the kernel package
<yofel> *source-package
<WeatherGod> SoftwareExplorer: are you having trouble with suspend-to-disk or suspend-to-memory?
<SoftwareExplorer> WeatherGod: Both, IIRC, but I was going to start with suspend to ram first
<Yos> ty yofel now can they use apport-collect to provide the missing information ?
<WeatherGod> SoftwareExplorer: if you are  having trouble with both, then I would do the tests for suspend-to-disk first
<WeatherGod> suspend-to-ram is trickier to diagnose
<yofel> Yos: yes, just 'apport-collect 502376' will do the trick here
<Yos> Thanks :)
<SoftwareExplorer> WeatherGod: OK. I guess I'll have to read up on how to do that. Thanks.
<WeatherGod> SoftwareExplorer: np
<yofel> Yos: also, since this reporter seems new here, you might consider posting the 'package assignment' stock response so that the reporter can learn about choosing the right package himself next time
<Yos> Cool, will do
<yofel> Yos: ideally you should always post a short explenation if you change anything on a bug reporrt
<yofel> *report
<yofel> so that the people following the bug understand why
<yofel> Yos: tried the ffx-lp-improvements? with it you have most stock responses only a click away on a report
<Yos> Is that from the ML ?
<yofel> hm?
<nigel_nb> yofel: how do u put in the stock reponses while using lp improvements?
<yofel> Yos: there is a firefox extension package with a few scripts that make triaging bugs easier
<WeatherGod> Yos: it is from the PPA for firefox-lp-improvements
<Yos> Is that from the mailing list ?
<Yos> Ah, ok
<yofel> Yos: the link to the ppa is on the top of the responses page
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Yos> I got it, thanks
<yofel> nigel_nb: when you click on the arrow beside the package name on a bug and the menu to change the bug detail open up, then you'll have the responses titles shown below the comment box
<nigel_nb> yofel: ah, saw it now! I've been copying and pasting for months bah!!
<yofel> you can modify them and add your own if you need
<yofel> nigel_nb: hehe, me too before I found them
<nigel_nb> way too cool :)
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> the kernel stock response is still out of date
<Yos> yofel, I can't find that "'package assignment' stock response"
<nigel_nb> Yos: just look properly
<nigel_nb> its in 2 lines
<yofel> nigel_nb: the line depends on how large the ffx window is :P
<nigel_nb> yofel: I assumed he did search with ctrl f, so the only way to miss it if its 2 lines
<yofel> Yos: but nigel_nb is right, it's in the extension package and on the responses page (its called 'bugs without a package' there)
<yofel> nigel_nb: ah true
<nigel_nb> ;)
<Yos> Ah yes, bugs without a package was the closest I could find
<nigel_nb> yofel: the more I triage bugs, the more I think like of the possibilities a normal person would do
<WeatherGod> how true
<crimsun> guys/gals, "volume muted on boot" is *not* alsa-driver. Please stop mis-triaging it.
<crimsun> it's alsa-utils; it's fixed in Lucid
<nigel_nb> crimsun: oops, thanks for the alert
<nigel_nb> what happened to the other nick btw?
<crimsun> what do you mean?
<nigel_nb> I mean dtchen
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb: dtchen and crimsun are two different people
<yofel> bdmurray: the kernel bug response in the firefox extension is out of date, can you do something about it? (or tell me who I have to call)
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: huh?
<crimsun> oh, probably because I don't care to /nick every reconnect
<WeatherGod> aren't they?
<crimsun> uh, no.
<nigel_nb> hahaha
<WeatherGod> oh
<nigel_nb> crimsun: oh okay :)
<crimsun> I've been 'crimsun' on many, many irc networks since '94
<WeatherGod> because, I could have sworn I carried on a conversation with both nicks at the same time once
 * yofel didn't know that either :D
<WeatherGod> as a matter of fact, I distinctly remember crimsun asking dtchen where he was going to eat
<nigel_nb> that was maco
<nigel_nb> not crimsun
<WeatherGod> oh, right
 * WeatherGod needs to get internal RAM checked
<WeatherGod> crimsun: feel up to look at a system bell issue again?
<nigel_nb> I'm off to bed, night folks :)
<WeatherGod> the guys have really advanced on it and even has a possible patch
<WeatherGod> goodnight
<WeatherGod> it is bug 486154
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486154 in metacity "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486154
<WeatherGod> the two people in it seem to be pretty exhaustive, but it is way over my head
<crimsun> I'll look at it sometime later, so, no not right this moment
<WeatherGod> ok, just thought I give you a heads-up on it
<crimsun> also, if you see 9.10 sound bugs where the codec in use is a VIA something or another, please ask the original reporter to install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<crimsun> e.g.,  Mixer name   : 'VIA VT1708B 8-Ch'
<WeatherGod> will do
<crimsun> (that's directed toward all triagers, really :-)
<WeatherGod> crimsun, it is ok to file "no sound" bugs that are due to slmodemd against the sl-modem package?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> those are pulseaudio bugs
<WeatherGod> oh, ok, I will fix that
<crimsun> LP: #394500, #450222
<WeatherGod> should I mark it as a dupe of one of those?
<crimsun> yes
<WeatherGod> crimsun, if the fix has been released  a few months ago, why is it still an issue?
<crimsun> because it's fixed in *lucid*
<crimsun> the patch is pretty big for karmic, so I don't plan to SRU it
<WeatherGod> ok
<crimsun> if they really, really want it, I just refer people to the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA in which I've backported it
<crimsun> but, I do note that it is a PPA, so it's unsupported. It could eat kittens.
<WeatherGod> actually, it looks like the one reporter is saying that he re-installed alsa with the hda-intel option
<crimsun> most people commenting in those bugs are just shooting in the dark
<WeatherGod> and that his only remaining issue is that he can not change the volume except through alsamixer
<crimsun> you'll see that everywhere on LP; people just spraying utterly irrelevant comments all over sound bug reports
<WeatherGod> well, yeah, I kinda figured that
<WeatherGod> maybe he is leaving out some important info
<rev42> i have a JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge device that regularly just disconnects the harddrive and hangs with an led lit and this bug has been around since a year or so.. and now i look at launchpad just to see that bug reportin goonly leads to.. an information page.. wtf?
<rev42> some of the things dmesg shows:    scsi 54:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK      end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 5664652            usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 82       usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<WeatherGod> rev42, which bug report?
<rev42> no bug report
<WeatherGod> oh, were  you trying to file a bug report?
<rev42> maybe...
<WeatherGod> well, I would suggest doing so
<bdmurray> yofel: if I knew what was wrong with it I could do something about it ;-)
<rev42> so how does one report a bug these days?
<WeatherGod> please read the How to Submit Bug Reports page
<rev42> did so
<WeatherGod> and you clicked on the link, didn't you?
<yofel> bdmurray: ok
<rev42> why should i use apport when i don't want a stupid tool to 'gather' things it's not supposed to send out in my oppinion?
<WeatherGod> you don't have to... give me a second to find the right link
<jmarsden> rev42: Because doing things that way may help get your bug fixed?  But if you don't want to, you don't have to, read that page again more carefully.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<WeatherGod> jmarsden: thanks for the link... you beat me to it
<WeatherGod> I really need to update my bookmarks
<rev42> what is the package for external usb disk controller failure?
<WeatherGod> hmmm, someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I am gonna vote that this is a device-kit issue
<jmarsden> rev42: Now do you see why allowing apport to help you choose the correct package for your report, and what info might be relevant, could be a good idea?
<jmarsden> It has a whole set of questions regarding handling external storage devices built into it... run apport-bug to start the questions...
<rev42> jmarsden: maybe some day. i feel discriminated as a professional bugzilla coder and professional bug filer..
<jmarsden> rev42: As a professional bug filer, then, you would alreado know what package to file against, you don't need the help apport provides... so why did you need to ask the question here? :)
<rev42> the world is big. not everything has to do with ubuntu
<jmarsden> Right, so use the provided tools to avoid having to remember lots of details, let the software remember them for you...
<jmarsden> Either that, or *do* remember all the details.  The choice is yours :)
<WeatherGod> rev42: the world is big... that's why I come here to work with people that have different experiences and specialties
<rev42> never mind. the time until someone fixes this.. will take too long anyways. i can't run fsck every 30 minutes for the next months.
<WeatherGod> but, then that deprives us of a fix
<WeatherGod> at least submit some information so that it can be examined
<jmarsden> rev42: Some bugs are fixed in a day or two, if they have full information in the bug report so they can easily be reproduced...
<jmarsden> I just helped test a proposed fix to spamassasin for a bug that emerged yesterday and the fix is already in the -proposed repos and headed for -updates.  Just as an example.
<WeatherGod> rev42, by coming here, you actually do improve your chances of a bug getting fixed by coming here and raising awareness
<WeatherGod> a bug like yours is quite serious as it can cause data corruption
<WeatherGod> crimsun, are you still around?
<rev42> well, to make it more tangible which device is failing: http://www.sharkoon.com/html/produkte/docking_stations/drive_link/index_en.html?id=11
<WeatherGod> interesting... never seen one of those before
<rev42> it work's fine with IDE drives. fails for SATA.
<WeatherGod> interesting observation
<WeatherGod> have you tried it with any other OS?
<rev42> no
<WeatherGod> would be interesting to see if there is a hardware issue with the SATA side
<SoftwareExplorer> Ok, I have a question about an mpx bug I found. With two cursors, on a gnome application but not a qt3 one, both cursors are the same type (i-shape for text, double arrow for adustment, etc), with the type determined by the last cursor that moved. What package should I file this bug against?
<SoftwareExplorer> also, this bug does not occur on a qt4 application
<WeatherGod> softwareexplorer: I don't know, but maybe gtk?
<WeatherGod> does it happen only for that one program, or what?
<SoftwareExplorer> WeatherGod: Pretty much any gtk application. I thought it was a problem every program had until I tried a kde application
<WeatherGod> ok, then this is likely a compiz, metacity or gtk issue
<SoftwareExplorer> Well, we can rule out compiz. With compiz, you can hardly see the other cursor, so I'm using metacity. I got the kde application to work under metacity, so I guess I'll file it under gtk. Are there any special tags for mpx - related problems?
<WeatherGod> dunno
<SoftwareExplorer> Ok. Thanks.
<WeatherGod> np
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-03
<Handy_Rat> hi
<elMariachi> hi there
<elMariachi> im having a problem with gmcs: http://pastebin.com/m6a25d8d8
<elMariachi> gnome-do seems to depend on it
<elMariachi> i upgraded to the latest gnome-do ppa packages, but the problem seems to be in gmcs, or mono
<elMariachi> can anyone help me with that?
<elMariachi> oh, better try #ubuntu, sry
<nigel_nb> can someone take a look at bug 502578, it looks more of an opera problem that apport problem, just want a confirmation
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502578 in apport "Apport doesn't work with default browser Opera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502578
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<hggdh> nigel_nb: easy to check, just download and install Opera (www.opera.com, I think). We can accept it, if indeed fails to open
<hggdh> nigel_nb: if it will be fixed, though, is a different issue
<hggdh> since opera is closed source
<hggdh> I would still expect it to be fixed (might be a simple fix on our side)
<emma> unquery
<RoyK> how long does it usually take from a bug is reported till it's fixed?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> RoyK: depends imesly
<BUGabundo> it can just be a small thing, and a quick push
<BUGabundo> (always to +1) and if serious and low regression, backported to stable release
<BUGabundo> or it can never be fixed in a stable release
<RoyK> bug 471163
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 471163 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-14 report error in eth9x module" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471163
<RoyK> kernel issue
<RoyK> or, driver issue, that is
<RoyK> but drivers live in kernel, so ...
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> well its confirmed
<BUGabundo> at least that
<BUGabundo> now needs to be triaged
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<RoyK> should be trivial with the reports given
<BUGabundo> kernel is a touchy stuff
<BUGabundo> and their team doesn't like to mess much
<BUGabundo> and prefers upstream fixes
<BUGabundo> the bug is not sent uptream
<BUGabundo> is it ubuntu specifc?
<BUGabundo> nor do I see any kernel members in it
<RoyK> BUGabundo: I could try to recompile a kernel from the .31 source, but I might need one or two patches
<BUGabundo> ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<BUGabundo> at work hours
<RoyK> I guess trying with a stock kernel might be worth a try
<crimsun> always test with a kernel-ppa mainline build
<crimsun> -> redirected from -kernel
<RoyK> ppa?
<crimsun> kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<RoyK> what is ppa?
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> it's just stock builds?
<crimsun> the mainline builds are stock.
<RoyK> ic
<yofel> whishlist bug 306535
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306535 in policykit-gnome "userselection in polkit-gnome-authorization bad for several hundreds of users" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306535
<yofel> and I think that bug is as triaged as it can get
<crimsun> I've lowered the importance, but I suspect chrisccoulson will triage it further as necessary.
<chrisccoulson> thanks crimsun / yofel. do you know if that bug still occurs in karmic? if so, it should probably be reassigned to policykit-1-gnome
<chrisccoulson> it might be worth going through the existing policykit-gnome bugs and see which ones are still applicable, and reassign them where necessary
<BUGabundo> anyone knows the bug, where flash video playing in full screen, still dims the screen ?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - not sure, i searched the flash bugs but couldn't find anything
<BUGabundo> I know its ther. I was subed to it last cycle
<BUGabundo> darn GPM bugs
<chrisccoulson> if it's assigned to g-p-m, then that's probably the wrong place
<BUGabundo> well
<BUGabundo> its a flash bug
<BUGabundo> but its related to GPM
<chrisccoulson> pah, back to work tomorrow
<BUGabundo> enjoy the rest
<chrisccoulson> the last week has gone too quick!
<BUGabundo> I'll be watching eurosport 2009 specials
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, someone is spamming gnome-media bugs with long posts which seem to be completely unrelated to the bugs
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> yay for spam in BTS
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: have a bug #?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - bug 400973, bug 410204 and bug 465003
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400973 in gnome-media "Waiting for sound system to respond" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400973
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410204 in gnome-media "gnome-sound-recorder crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410204
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465003 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__STRING()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465003
<chrisccoulson> the instructions look quite dangerous actually. i'm wondering if we should just request that his account is disabled straight away
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: this is what I was considering
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: seems he touched about 16 bugs, so far, last one about one hours ago:
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~pstone78?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.ha
<hggdh> s_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<hggdh> I really have to use tineurl
<hggdh> tiny
<hggdh> http://tinyurl.com/ycke5as
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thanks. i only noticed the gnome-media ones, as i'm subscribed to all of those
<chrisccoulson> i should probably subscribe to more desktop components ;_)
<hggdh> so I agree on suspending his account, will ask at LP
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thanks :)
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: you want MORE?? :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: puny.sl.pt
<hggdh> oh, the sapo, I had forgotten about it, thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hggdh: or ur1.ca for FLOSS service
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: did you see this comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/419409/comments/4 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419409 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Medium,New]
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i hadn't seen that one
<hggdh> <sigh/>
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-30
<fazer>  If a bug can no longer be reproduced should the status be changed to 'Fix Released' or 'Invalid'?
<fazer> It occurred on previous versions of Ubuntu but not on later releases. Should it be made incomplete instead?
<tarpman> fazer: if you can point to change that fixed it, then Fix Released; otherwise I generally choose Incomplete and give people a chance to re-test with the newer version
<wxl> that's a good additional point tarpman
<tarpman> fazer: Invalid would be if you know it's not actually a bug, but rather something like user error
<wxl> the key is finding the change
<fazer> ok. that makes sense.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-31
<yuanyou> Hi all ,i can use the maas to power on the node ,but the node can't commisioning sucessfully? That's why?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-01
<edve98> does anybody know if it is ok to report a papercut upstream if I can reproduce it myself?
<edve98> I'm trying to triage it and it seems like it would save quite a lot of time. But guide says that original poster should report it himself
<hjd> edve98: Presumably the idea is that the original reporter knows most about the issue and is best fit to forward it. Though, if you are able to reproduce it and upstream doesn't know about it already, it might be better that someone forwards it. :)
<hjd> edve98: Do you have a bug number?
<hjd> (In any case, I would check the upstream bug tracker if they already have a corresponding bug report for the problem already)
<adueppen> hjd: I also have a question, when improving a bug report marked as incomplete, should I just edit the original report with the steps to reproduce?
<hjd> adueppen: Depends on the original report. Do you have an example bug number? (Did you report it originally?)
<adueppen> hjd: I was not the one to report it originally, it's #1447038
<hggdh> bug 1447038
<ubot5> bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox or VMWare" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447038
<adueppen> oh right I keep forgetting how to activate the bot
<hggdh> adueppen: if it is the same issue, feel free to add the steps to reproduce in the bug.
<hggdh> huh. seems I conflated two questions in one almost correct answer
<hggdh> hjd: the above applies to you (mostly)
<hggdh> ah. I give up. hjd -- disregard
 * hjd is confused
<hggdh> hjd: awfully sorry. Seems I need sleep
<hggdh> but the answer is, still, correct :-)
<hjd> Ok :)
<edve98> hjd: it's #1490189
<hjd> bug 1490189
<ubot5> bug 1490189 in aisleriot (Ubuntu) "man page lists wrong link to homepage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490189
<hggdh> TZ lag, and all that
<hjd> edve98: Hm.. look at the merge request. It looks like this has been fixed upstream (and in Ubuntu too), though I don't have time to double check right now.
<edve98> hjd: it's still present on Ubuntu atm
<hggdh> edve98: which Ubuntu version?
<hjd> Looks like the patch should work at least. Did you check with the latest version?
<edve98> whoops, I forgot to do that
<edve98> hjd: if it won't be present, what should I do then?
<hjd> edve98: If the bug is fixed in a newer version available in Ubuntu, it is considered Fix Released. Depending on the severity, it might also need to be fixed for older versions in currently supported releases of Ubuntu. See examples/more information https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed_in_Development_release_while_still_existing_in_a_previous_release
<hjd> When it comes to an url in a manpage, that's probably low priority, so I don't think it will be fixed in older releases as well.
<hjd> (I've started watching a movie now, so I might take some time responding)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-02
<okay19> Once a bug has been fixed on a local branch, should I attach a patch to the bug in Launchpad or submit a merge proposal to the original package?
<tarpman> okay19: either works. whether one is better than the other probably depends on what the maintainer of that package prefers
<tarpman> okay19: out of curiosity, which package are we taking about?
<okay19> tarpman: apt, specifically bug 1309658
<ubot5`> bug 1309658 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt.conf man page should indicate # is also used for comments" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309658
<okay19> Also, should merge proposals contain a patch file or modify the source directly?
<tarpman> okay19: that also depends on the package ;) in the case of your specific bug, I'd suggest attaching your patch to the bug: it looks to me like it's more likely to be integrated into apt upstream directly than to be carried as an ubuntu-specific change
<tarpman> okay19: as far as a merge proposal, https://code.launchpad.net/apt/+activereviews has a couple of existing ones you could use as examples
